# Green Card after 5 years...



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone hear of that bill Obama passed in 2009 stating that after 5 years continuous presence you can claim for a green card with a one off payment of $10,000?

Here's a link speaking about it.

Green Card after 5 years presence! (Bill introduced) - Immigration Voice


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you. According to thomas.loc.gov (which is the official site for tracking bills as they move through Congress), the last action on this one was nearly 2 years ago:

_2/9/2009 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Immigration, Citizenship, Refugees, Border Security, and International Law.
_

2/9 in the US is Feb 9th, not 2 Sept.

Doesn't look promising.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Anyone hear of that bill Obama passed in 2009 stating that after 5 years continuous presence you can claim for a green card with a one off payment of $10,000?
> 
> Here's a link speaking about it.
> 
> Green Card after 5 years presence! (Bill introduced) - Immigration Voice


Obama passed nothing:>) This is just a bill which was introduced and is no sitting until further notice. Rephrase - it has been sitting and nothing has happened so far.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wayfarer said:


> Anyone hear of that bill Obama passed in 2009 stating that after 5 years continuous presence you can claim for a green card with a one off payment of $10,000?
> 
> Here's a link speaking about it.
> 
> Green Card after 5 years presence! (Bill introduced) - Immigration Voice


It was never passed ..it just dies as expected


----------



## Andries394 (May 19, 2010)

There is currently such an anti illegal immigrant sentiment in the US that I do not think Obama will try push that law. He and his party need every vote they can get to stay in office.


----------

